# Eliminator chainguard



## 727374as (Jun 25, 2009)

I am looking for a chainguard for for a 1971 Mark 4.  If you have one send a pic and price.  I am located in Indpls. In. 46239 Thanks


----------



## Parker (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Yeshoney may have one you should shoot him a message.


----------

